# Steve Calceatum's (formerly known as Xsyorra) Picture Thread



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, so I borrowed a friends digital camera to get some pics of my little buggers. I'll probably end up with my own camera in a couple of weeks, but for now, using a borrowed camera is a much better way than using my iPhone to get this thread kick-started.

0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor (I believe it to be a female, but waiting a couple of molts to confirm that)






0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi






0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum (pre-molt @ 1.25")






Post-molt, taken this morning!!! A whopping 2" little girl!!!






0.1.0 Gramostola rosea out for a handle






Charlotte playing "Peek-a-Boo!!!"






0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia (pre-molt @ 2.25")






1.0.0 Poecilotheria striata


----------



## loza (Aug 29, 2009)

Some really nice pics there 
Jezebel is adorable!! haha 
Delilah has lovely colours and Charlotte is one hairy T!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you power-feeding the P. irminia sling? Looks big!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 31, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Wow, you power-feeding the P. irminia sling? Looks big!


Nope. All my slings get 1 good sized feeder once every 4 to 5 days. P. irminias just grow like weeds!!! Expecting a molt within a week, or so from that one.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my new additions:

Avicularia avicularia (Believed to be female, holding out hope, named her "Eva.")






First day out for a stroll:






"Lilith" my evil little Stromatopelma calceatum (Ventrally, it looks female)











Poecilotheria regalis - little b@$t@rd wanted to kill me from second one!! LOL











OBT - need I say more? They're so cute as babies!!!






Lasiodora parahybana - The easiest spyder I've ever unpacked!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 2, 2009)

*H. maculata Sling*

This thing is so small, and my borrowed digicam died after about 4 shots, so it was really difficult to get a decent pic. My friend is bringing her charging apparatus today, so I'll actually be able to sit around and figure out how to properly photograph even my smallest slings.

Here's my little H. mac sling that I've affectionately nicknamed "Micro." Sorry about the qualiy and a little "over-photoshoping." I'll have some much better pics soon.


----------



## killy (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome spiders - great shots too .... how do you get your versi to sit still?


----------



## radiata (Sep 3, 2009)

this is awesome Ts you have


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 4, 2009)

killy said:


> Awesome spiders - great shots too .... how do you get your versi to sit still?


Thanks....I'm very grateful to have a gracious friend to lend me her camera so I could try to capture their beauty. How did I get my versi to sit still? Simple: I didn't!!!  She's the hardest one to photograph next to my _tiny_ H. mac sling. Took something like 10 shots just to get that one. I'll try to get a few more pics of her before I gotta give the camera back.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 5, 2009)

*A few more: A. versicolor, C. fasciatum, P. irminia, and P. regalis*

Here you go....a few more pics. Got a couple more of my A. versicolor (my favorite T), and a couple better shots of my new Pokie. Also got a couple of post-molt pics of my C. fasciatum and P. irminia to share.

*A. versicolor











C. fasciatum






P. irminia






P. regalis*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 10, 2009)

*I *heart* Avics!!!*

Here's a few pics of an Avic handling session I did a while ago. My friend Eryck, and his girlfriend Bianca got in on the action too. My roommate also joined the fun, but he was only willing to handle something big (probably to satiate his own ego and impress the ladies). He also made me promise that I wouldn't put that pic of him up on AB....he had the strangest expression on his face, like he was p*ssing himself while handling a Pinktoe.  Eva was not too cooperative with him either, so his handling time didn't last long.

My little versicolor...two of my favorite pics of her too!!!












Bianca handling my versi






Eryck giving it a go







My Avic avic!!! Don't laugh about handling with a long-sleeve. Eva hates the taste of human skin, and has only recently been allowing me to handle her without the sleeves. She still rarely tolerates other people besides myself handling her.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice photos. I really like your _C. fasciatum_! :clap:


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*Awesome collection you've got going there! 

I really enjoyed handling my versi when he was about the size of your Jezebel, too *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 11, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Very nice photos. I really like your _C. fasciatum_! :clap:


Thanks!!! The _C. fasciatum_ is my daughter's favorite (because it's "pink," go figure). I just love having that species. Really easy to keep, and such a viscious eater. When I show her off, people's eyes just buldge out of their sockets. Few people have ever seen a colorful spider, let alone something as strikingly vibrant as this one. A totally underrated sp. IMHO.



Teal said:


> *Awesome collection you've got going there!
> 
> I really enjoyed handling my versi when he was about the size of your Jezebel, too *


Well, hails from the Pacific NorthWest!!!! Thanks. My little Jezebel is my favorite tarantula. She f-ing bit me last weekend to remind me of who's boss (my fault for p*ssing her off), but she's a total sweetheart. I could not have asked for a better spider. Jezebel has won more hearts than any of my other T's.


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL I didn't even notice you are in Portland! Shows how much I pay attention to that part of the screen haha *


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Thanks!!! The _C. fasciatum_ is my daughter's favorite (because it's "pink," go figure). I just love having that species. Really easy to keep, and such a viscious eater. When I show her off, people's eyes just buldge out of their sockets. Few people have ever seen a colorful spider, let alone something as strikingly vibrant as this one. A totally underrated sp. IMHO.


I totally agree, I was going to buy one awhile ago but when I went back it was gone.  They're definately on my list though.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 19, 2009)

*Update: C. fasciatum, P. irminia, LP, and new arrivals*

3" male _C. fasciatum_






3" male _P. irminia_






1.75" _L. parahybana_







*New Arrivals!!!!!:*


One of my 3 GBB slings:






And my mean _P. cambridgei_


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool pics you have there. Beauties.


----------



## pythonjosh (Oct 20, 2009)

It may be a stage of youth, but your smithi looks a lot like B. emilia.
I have a smithi and just recently discovered emilia and just fell in love. Wanna get rid of the smithi now.
Love your irminias too. Def on my must have list.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 25, 2009)

*New Camera Closeups*

Now that I've got a handle on my camera, I took some shots during feeding time last night. These were the 4 best ones. I did some cropping and a little bit of color re-touching in photoshop. Hopefully they turned out OK.



















This one I'm not too happy with, but it's still a great shot.






Hope you enjoyed!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 25, 2009)

Great shots!!! i adore that GBB, so cute!


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 26, 2009)

That GBB sling take down that huge cricket?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 26, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Great shots!!! i adore that GBB, so cute!


Thanks!!!! I love those GBB's. The centerpiece of my collection.....probably because I paid a pretty penny for them, but they are quite entertaining. Personally, I like how they look as slings. Some part of me wishes they would look as cool when they get older, but we all know how beautiful they are in the end!!!  



jayefbe said:


> That GBB sling take down that huge cricket?


Yup!!!! You'd be surprised at what a sling could take down. Especially hardy little terrestrial battletanks like GBB's, OBT's, some of the Brachys, and the _C. fasciatum._ Those things hit HARD!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 29, 2009)

*New 7-Legged G. pulchripes*

OK, folks!!! Here she is, my new 7-legged _G. pulchripes._ Such an awesome T!!!!!!













Really chill spider!!!!






BOOYA!!!! $40 well-spent!!!!!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 29, 2009)

i see youve taken a liking to the Aviclaria genus :clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 29, 2009)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> i see youve taken a liking to the Aviclaria genus :clap:


Yep!!! Avics are my favorite genus. They pretty well fit my description of "perfect" tarantulas: Beautiful, even-tempered, handlable, and come in a modest sized package.

My _A. versicolor,_ "Jezebel."
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/urirIFL3W-Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/urirIFL3W-Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xian (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are some Great pics of some really nice T's!!!!!!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty pictures. Is that male P.irminia really young? I would've thought it was a juvie female if you hadn't put that in at the top.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 29, 2009)

great pics! and $40 well spent indeed.  she's gorgeous!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 30, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Pretty pictures. Is that male P.irminia really young? I would've thought it was a juvie female if you hadn't put that in at the top.


Yeah, I got him this past June, and now he's a 3" demon on wheels, LOL.



Ariel said:


> great pics! and $40 well spent indeed.  she's gorgeous!


Ain't she???  

If you think that's gorgeous, my _B. smithi_ just molted. Wait until you see her!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Ain't she???
> 
> If you think that's gorgeous, my _B. smithi_ just molted. Wait until you see her!!!!


absolutely!

Oooooh! Post pics soon


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 30, 2009)

Ariel said:


> absolutely!
> 
> Oooooh! Post pics soon


I will, don't worry. I have pics already, but have to do a few things first before photoshopping, and posting them. Going to make a feeding video tonight (hopefully), and maybe get a couple of pics of the more reclusive ones while I'm at it. Somehow, I have a feeling I will be posting a pic of my _P. cambridgei_ in threat-pose pretty soon too.....


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2009)

can't wait!!!

I did some feeding videos unfortunately I couldn't merge them so they're all up on youtube seperate,  and the video quality sucks,  I shouldn't have bothered, but the second _P. cambridgei_ vid the little thing for the first bit is just threatening the cricket, and threatening.   Can't wait to see your video, I love watching feeding videos.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 30, 2009)

*B. smithi Postmolt, Avic avic, and RARE S. cal Appearance!!!!!!*

Here ya go, as promised!!!! My female _B. smithi_ postmolt pic:







I also felt the need to give my PinkToe some love too.






Finally, while I was filming last night's feeding video, I caught my S. cal poking her head out for a brief second to better plan my death. I hardly ever see this one, so I got the best pic I could.....which sent her scrambling back into her burrow. Sorry about the quality, but just the rarity of the moment makes up for that in spades!!!! God, she's beautiful!!!!!!!   






Hope you enjoyed!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2009)

Great photos!!! that _S. cal _is adorable!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad _you_ think so, LOL!!!!! That S. cal will be the T that seriously envenomates me. She is plotting it......I see her legs sticking out of her burrow, watching me. Then she goes and puts her dead crickets and molts in a place I won't disturb her, lets me retrieve them, and refill her waterdish; all the while hiding in her comfy little den. Until I put her back on her shelf.....then the legs come out and she further plots my death.  

Yeah...I actually would recommend this species!!!! The S. cal is quite amusing when you get right down to it. As long as you don't get stupid, jab your feeding tongs into her hide, and piss her off, you have it easy for a while.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 4, 2009)

*Just A Couple of Pics*

What the title says....got 3 new pics. _P. irminia, A. versicolor,_ and another one of my S. cal, whom I've seen out almost every night for the last week and a half.


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*You have such an awesome collection going there! Beautiful Ts  *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow awesome photos.. Loving the GBB and the A. versi.. OH and the B. smithi well the rest of them too.. Cant wait to expand my collection with some of the T's you got... (Like all of them.)


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2009)

Great photos :clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Teal said:


> *You have such an awesome collection going there! Beautiful Ts  *


Thanks!!!!



rednecklivin said:


> Wow awesome photos.. Loving the GBB and the A. versi.. OH and the B. smithi well the rest of them too.. Cant wait to expand my collection with some of the T's you got... (Like all of them.)


LOL, don't you already have a _B. smithi,_ Avic Avic, OBT, and a rosie??? That's four down and 10 more species to go for you!!!!  

On the other hand, _you_ have a _T. violaceus_ you lucky...you...know...what!!! :worship: 



Ariel said:


> Great photos :clap:


Thank you very much!!! Feeding video 2 coming soon......


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

This is interesting. The last 2 pics I've posted of my S. cal and this one show a real progression of bravery. She didn't even run from the flash as she usually does, and stuck around so my roommates could finally see my most fearsome creature in person.

Lilith hanging around her waterdish....can't wait to get a pic of her drinking from it to post up in the "Can I buy you a drink?" thread.


----------



## Abby (Nov 7, 2009)

Great pictures, maybe she is learning to like the photo shoots


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Part of me likes that she is out more...I paid good money for her, and I want to see my beautiful girl. The other half of me knows that is a prospect I should rightfully be nervous about.

I have to maintain her enclosure today at some point....I'm just hoping she doesn't feel ultra-brave while I'm working in there, LOL.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 8, 2009)

*G. pulchripes, and a GBB Sling*

This is one of my favorite pics of my new girl so far:






One of my GBB slings looking close to a pre-molt.....I actually gave them temporary names: Requiem (my mean one), Capriccio (my reclusive one), and Rhapsody (my adventurous one), but forgot which one I took this pic of. I think this might be Rhapsody:


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*I'll have a GBB one day! Very pretty  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you. Be forewarned, they are well worth the price of admission!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*When Twisted got his, I rehoused it for him... little 1" sling trying to take down the tongs from the second I opened the shipping cup! LOL I had passed up getting one of my own with that order... and now I wonder why? lol I know it was because of the price, and I've yet to spend that much or more on a T since I didn't get the GBB... but one day! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

It took a couple months of saving my nickles and dimes, but I eventually was able to get 3 of them so I had a shot at getting a female. I couldn't bear to look at the screen as I sent off my PayPal payment, LOL.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 14, 2009)

*What I hope to be feeding my T's soon......*

Lookie what I found in my roach colony yesterday!!!!!  

Look at the "Dual Faces" on this girl (the obvious black one on the carapace, and the larger white one underneath):


----------



## Ariel (Nov 14, 2009)

lol thats kind of creepy.  great shot!!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome shot! Can those things fly? Probably a dumb question but I have yet to feed my T's roaches.. (Not allowed to have any in the house.. My mom hates them..) Loves some of the T's and has 2 of her own but no roaches.. Geeze!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

Not a dumb questin at all. Actually, they can't fly, but they can sure climb, and flutter. I figured since eveyone is torn between dubias and lats, I'd just do something different.

Think I'll just start posting up my videos in my pic thread. Tried putting one of my son feeding our _B. smithi_ in Tarantula Chat, and my new feeding video in the pics section. Neither have really been commented on......People could at least comment on the boy, for god's sake!!!! Other than RobC, I don't see too many proud parents showing off their kids interacting with the spideys......despite how many parents are on here who own video cameras, and have YouTube accounts.

So, here they are again:

Feeding Video 2
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0MnOTRSYi24&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0MnOTRSYi24&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


And Erik's First Feeding.......
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTN0i5hEBOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTN0i5hEBOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

*Finally a Pic of my H. mac!!!*

This may not be the best pic, but I'm just happy to have this:


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*That roach is so cool! What kind is it? Wait.. is it a deathhead or something or other? lol 

Erik's vid is cute! lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll let tbhe boy know at least someone liked it!!! LOL

The roach is a hybrid species of _B. craniifer_ (Death's Head) and _B. fusca_ (Brazillian Dwarf Cave Roach). I'm having a rough time getting my colony going, but now it looks about 50 members strong.....started it two months ago with 7 females, 3 males, and two large nymphs. The one in the pic is a freshly molted female of one of those nymphs.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Very cool! I don't think I'd be able to feed such a pretty roach lol as it is, I can't feed albino dubias because they are cute  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, if they don't make good feeders, they make awesome pets!!!! I'll send you some when my colony gets a bit more established. The only problem with them is that they need some rediculously high temps, and a supplemented diet to breed.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pet roaches would be great! lol 

What all do these guys eat? *


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree, roaches are very... pleasant, especially compared to crickets. I recently acquired some Madagascar hissers and I have no intention of using them as feeders. They are too cute. 

Wonderful pictures and Ts Xsyorra! :worship: :clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Pet roaches would be great! lol
> 
> What all do these guys eat? *


The staple diet consists of high-quality cat food, and carrots. However, I feed them a small mix of oranges, tomatoes, and bell peppers in addition to their normal diet once every couple of weeks.





Mad Hatter said:


> I agree, roaches are very... pleasant, especially compared to crickets. I recently acquired some Madagascar hissers and I have no intention of using them as feeders. They are too cute.
> 
> Wonderful pictures and Ts Xsyorra! :worship: :clap:


Thank you!!!! It's going to be kind of hard to feed them off at first, but considering the adult females get to be about 2.5", I'll be feeding off mostly nymphs. I wouldn't mind keeping a hisser or two, though....


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

*Look who decided to show herself!!!!!*

Maybe it's because I'm just damn lucky tonight.......


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

oooooo nice shot! How big is s/he?


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Very nice! LP's keep coming n going on my "Do Want" list lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, Ariel. This little bugger is only about 1.75"....after growing 1" in it's last molt!!! However, it's still pretty small compared to what it's _going_ to become......

Teal.....you're probably better off keeping that one as a side-want, LOL!!! Sure, it's big, fast-growing, has an attitude, and slings are cheap and hardy enough to rival OBT's.....but the mad hair-kicking has got to go!!!! Every time I start even _thinking_ a genic may be cool: *poof* gone in a cloud of itchy-loving-kindness.....


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Thanks, Ariel. This little bugger is only about 1.75"....after growing 1" in it's last molt!!! However, it's still pretty small compared to what it's _going_ to become......
> 
> Teal.....you're probably better off keeping that one as a side-want, LOL!!! Sure, it's big, fast-growing, has an attitude, and slings are cheap and hardy enough to rival OBT's.....but the mad hair-kicking has got to go!!!! Every time I start even _thinking_ a genic may be cool: *poof* gone in a cloud of itchy-loving-kindness.....


Wow thats quite the growth! Thats cool. they're not to high on my list,  but I'll probably get one eventually. I still want to name one "Nanobyte"


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Yeah, there just isn't much about an LP that attracts me LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand why these would be high on _anybody's_ list, LOL.....oh, wait: a 10" T for $5 that looks a far sight better than the _T. blondi._


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 24, 2009)

*Postmolt pics: OBT, P. cambridgei, and GBB*

The good thing about having multiple T's is that molts come frequently. Here are some of my newly molted beauties:

The collection centerpiece: one of my three GBB slings currently sporting sling coloration, and a 1.25" DLS:






My newly-molted 4"+ *FEMALE* _P. cambridgei._  Because of my psychotic little beauty's anger-management issues, I named her "Desirae" after the "Dies Irae" (The Day of Wrath).





For those who don't already know, the Dies Irae is part of a Catholic Requiem (funeral) Mass.....And I don't think I have ever known a woman named Desirae who does not stick out in my mind as a royal you-know-what.  

Aaaaaand.......
*FINALLY!!!!!* I got a decent pic of my OBT!!!!!!!! I did not expect to see adult colors yet.....I got this little one as a 1/2" sling back in early September, and it's now about 1.5" DLS.


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Desirae is STUNNING! Man, I can't WAIT for my P. cambridgei trio to grow up!

GBBs are so darn cute! I love how drastic the change is from sling to adult colours.

Cuuuute lil OBT! Now, black stripes will get more and more prominent with each molt.. that's my favourite part  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

*Quite a few updates.......*

So, I took this pic of Desirae, my psycho _P. cambridgei:_






And Desirae decided to do this:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCuZbeCsFuY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCuZbeCsFuY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Some time ago, Ariel had asked me to get her a vent shot of my girl. As promised, here's a couple for you to choose from. The first pic was taken right after she molted. The last two were taken right after the psychotic episode.



















On a less psychotic note, here's my Avic avic being tong-fed:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/chJTqM0tIdc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/chJTqM0tIdc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Yes, she is in her new vivarium.....and I have 4 done with only 6 more to go!!!! God, this rehousing project is getting both time-consuming, and EXPENSIVE!!!!! I'm in week 4 of this, and already set back about $350 or more.

Here's a couple of updates:
First of all, here's Charotte's (_G. rosea_) new digs on the shelf. She went from a 5-gallon make-it-work setup to a 10-gallon vivarium; complete with backdrop, landscaping, and a hide that runs 6" deep. She is happier than I've ever seen her.






Sorry for the blurry quality, but this is the new shelving rack as it is right now. One more 10-gallon arboreal, one more 10-gallon terrestrial, a 5-gallon arboreal, and a 2.5-gallon arboreal will be added to the units on the shelf. The piece of styrofoam behind the shelves will be used for backdrops.






Top row: Avic avic






Top-mid: Two empty 5-gallon aquariums, LOL
Low-mid: _A. versicolor_ and _G. pulchripes_
Bottom row: Future roach colony and an empty 5-gallon terrestrial






Please bear in mind that NONE of these enclosures are completely finished yet. Even though they are good enough for the T to live in, I still have to put plants in the humid enclosures and add driftwood to the arid ones once they dry out. There are quite a number of other things I'll have to do to "fine-tune" them, but all those things will have to wait until I get the basic enclosures done.....which is not far off.


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*I love Desirae! Simply love her. lol

Cute vid of the Avic tong feeding! I love how they don't strike at it quite as fast as when the prey is on the loose lol

LOVE how your rehousing project is going so far.. I am jealous! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, Jairi. Isn't Desirae just a peach??? 

Rehousing project is going too slow for my taste.....but all the extra time taken will be worth it in the end!!!! I do have an update on the project...or rather one of my T's that got transferred. Se7en (_G. pulchripes_) is now using her hide, and back on the substrate. She's been climbing walls for hella days since I transferred her. She has been hanging from the top of her enclosure for the last three days. After all the trouble I went through to make her home nice, she finally quits visably pouting and is now moved on to sulking. Fortunately, the hides in my terrestrial enclosures run 6" deep, so I don't have to stress out seeing her be all upset while Charlotte, Eva, and Jezebel are having the time of their lives in their new palaces.

LOL, jealous??? There are a number of trade-offs to consider, but a project like this is not hard or as expensive as you might think (about $500 for 10 WELL done enclosures and a nice designer storage rack from Wal-Mart). I'd offer to come down there and help you build a few of these T-mansions, but I had to give up driving last year due to financial reasons. So, you'll just have to come drive your jealous keister up here and drool over mine, LOL!!! ;P (or help me finish the project...one of the two)


----------



## Ariel (Dec 14, 2009)

She is so pretty!  and I have to admit, those ventral shots look awfully similar to my _P. cambridgei_ I guess we'll see with the next molt, but I'm lik 95% sure now.  thanks for posting those. 

Great work with the enclosures. :clap: I can't design those lids to save my life, I just can NOT cut plexiglass. I really like those hinges on the Avic's enclosure!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Ariel said:


> She is so pretty!  and I have to admit, those ventral shots look awfully similar to my _P. cambridgei_ I guess we'll see with the next molt, but I'm lik 95% sure now.  thanks for posting those.
> 
> Great work with the enclosures. :clap: I can't design those lids to save my life, I just can NOT cut plexiglass. I really like those hinges on the Avic's enclosure!


That's good you are more certain. I know the pics weren't all that clear, but good enough to see the spacing of the booklungs, the epigynal plate, and the epigastric furrow region. Because of this, I've started collecting vent and molt shots from my specimens so if anyone needed a reference, I'd have something to contribute.

Thanks!!! The lids were cut with a saw this time. No more plexiglass cutter for me....you know how many lids I destroyed when making the enclosure for my old _P. striata???_ The hinges and knob on Eva's viv were leftover from that _P. striata_ enclosure. I saved them after I sent him off for breeding, but really regret it now. The width causes some problems with opening that lid.


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> LOL, jealous??? There are a number of trade-offs to consider, but a project like this is not hard or as expensive as you might think (about $500 for 10 WELL done enclosures and a nice designer storage rack from Wal-Mart). I'd offer to come down there and help you build a few of these T-mansions, but I had to give up driving last year due to financial reasons. So, you'll just have to come drive your jealous keister up here and drool over mine, LOL!!! ;P (or help me finish the project...one of the two)


*

When I have $500 spare dollars, I'll get right on that  For now, most of my guys are pretty set. Except for Rise, but I am working on that. 

You wouldn't want to drive down here anyways - as soon as you cross the border into California, you are practically hit with a sign saying, "This state sucks!" I'm pissed that I ever had to leave Portland, and especially pissed that I had to come back here lol
I don't know how much help I'd be, though... I don't know a thing about plexiglass. But if there is a hot glue gun involved, I can provide hours of entertainment while I hot glue everything to something else (including my fingers, hair, pants, the carpet, curtains, and the fridge door) 
*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 26, 2009)

*Got a few updates......*

Wow, I haven't updated this in a while....and it's gonna show!!!!! Got some new pics of some of my favorites:

This is possibly my favorite pic of the lot!!!

































OK, now we got some fun pics!!!!

Just for the S. cal fans: "Grrrr......MINE!!!!!!!"







Saturday spiders with the offspring!!!!! Showing the spider on daddy first for scale.
First up: Erik and Jasmine.













Ella and Charlotte
The DLS measurement of her feet in this pic is 6" (I measured from tattoo to heel of the hand).....I estimate her actual DLS measurement at about 6.25"+!!!!! Now THAT'S a big Rosie!!!!!!


----------



## twees (Dec 26, 2009)

so adorable! great pics:clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, twees!!!!! They definately are a bunch of great eye-candy....some of them are quite personable, too.

Just had to get my _C. fasciatum_ out for another set of ventral shots, and decided to snap a few pics of this little beauty.












This was too blurry to photoshop, but too good to waste:







This is about how big they get as adults (my hand is 3.5" across to give you an idea of scale):


----------



## Redneck (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures.. That C. faciatum is a beauty!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, Tommy!!!! IMHO, this species is severely underrated.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 29, 2009)

*Kitties!!!!!!!!!*

Well, I figure if everyone else is posting up their "other" pets in their personal threads, it's about time I showed off my two kitties.

This is Spike. I've had him since he was six weeks old. He was a runt in his litter, and was small enough to fall asleep in the palm of my hand. My ex got him for her kids, but he bonded to me from second one and has been by my side ever since. He's now about four and a half years old.






This is how we play:






And this is how I give up!!!!!






And this is the victory stare:









This is my Willow kitty. She was adopted at a local no-kill shelter, and I believe to have been mistrated. She will be 3 years old in February. The same ex who got Spike, adopted Willow. After we broke up, I took my cat and left her with hers. Six months later, I get a call from her telling me that I need to take Willow.......for unspecified reasons. Actually, I later on discovered that it was a whole bunch of excuses to cover up the fact that she could not handle a formerly mistreated cat.

Since she has been in my care, it has been a long road. She has some quirkyness to her, and she can be quite needy......but she's my Willow-girl.


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Soooo it looks like I won't be visting YOU any time soon 

Nah, cute kitties! Even if cats aren't my thing haha *


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 29, 2009)

Cute kitties! Willow looks like my Isis


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Soooo it looks like I won't be visting YOU any time soon
> 
> Nah, cute kitties! Even if cats aren't my thing haha *


Awwww......you're not afraid of a little bad luck are you??? 






BlackCat said:


> Cute kitties! Willow looks like my Isis


That's funny, because Isis what I originally wanted to name her.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 29, 2009)

Aww cute kittys..


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Awwww......you're not afraid of a little bad luck are you???


*

If I ever have another cat, it'll be black...

until Clairece (the bull terrier) eats it 

I like having ONE cat around.. but no more than that in the house lol 

I do sorta wanna pet the fluffy one though *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Tommy!!!!! I sure do love them alot.

To be honest Jairi, I didn't plan on having two cats.......but I didn't plan on an entomology exhibit going on in my bedroom either.  I'm sure Spike would appreciate the extra attention, too.....as if he doesn't already get enough, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2009)

Great shots!!! All those C. fasciatum pics is really making me want one more and more. 
and what cute cats!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 11, 2010)

*Some New Pics*

Eva






Jezebel






GBB Sling 1.25"






Se7en






And everyone's favorite psychopath.....







I took Charlotte down for maintenance, and found Willow cuddled up with Charlotte's enclosure, snoozing away, LOL.






By request  Here are some pics of my new roaches:

_N. carpenosis_ aka: The Lobstertailed Roach
























As always, Thanks for Viewing!!!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 11, 2010)

awesome collection!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice shots!!!! eeehh roches creep me out. I want to get over  them because they seem like a much better feeder than nasty crickets. But I can't even get any to do so.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome shot Steve!! That GBB sling is gorgeous!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 11, 2010)

*Ooh those roaches ARE cute! I want some  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 11, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> awesome collection!


Thanks!!!!!



Ariel said:


> Nice shots!!!! eeehh roches creep me out. I want to get over  them because they seem like a much better feeder than nasty crickets. But I can't even get any to do so.


Thanks!!! Once you realize they are a cleaner, easier feeder than crix, you'll never turn back!!!! I got my dubias from Ian Haggerty (The Roach Ranch), and my lobsters from Aaron Pauling. Check them out.....well worth it!!!



Redneck said:


> Awesome shot Steve!! That GBB sling is gorgeous!!


Thanks Tommy!!! Those little guys are the pride and joy of my collection, for sure!!! Too bad they grow out of their colors, because I really like the coloration as slings.



Teal said:


> *Ooh those roaches ARE cute! I want some  *


Aren't they??? Got them because my Avics won't eat the dubias. I should be able to hook you up with a few adult breeding pairs, depending on how my colony looks here in a month or so. They are kind of a PITA, but they breed well, and I do not have a T that would refuse to eat a lobstertail.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Thanks!!! Once you realize they are a cleaner, easier feeder than crix, you'll never turn back!!!! I got my dubias from Ian Haggerty (The Roach Ranch), and my lobsters from Aaron Pauling. Check them out.....well worth it!!!


oh, I'm sure they are, and they fascinate me, I would love to get over this uncomfortable-ness I have with them, my parents however are no so willing to let me get roaches.  and unfortunately the state I'm moving to in six months, is the state that doesn't allow roaches to be shipped in. Stupid florida.  so I'll be stuck with gross crickets.


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ariel, I love roaches.. but I was never able to actually touch them until just a few weeks ago lol now I am slowly being able to handle them... but, it's still pretty weird sometimes haha

Oooh Florida... need a roommate?  *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Ariel, I love roaches.. but I was never able to actually touch them until just a few weeks ago lol now I am slowly being able to handle them... but, it's still pretty weird sometimes haha
> 
> Oooh Florida... need a roommate?  *


I know its going to be so weird the first time I have to handle one. lol.

Haha, maybe!


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*the first time I handled a dubia, it was because I didn't want it loose in a car (which happened anyways lol) and the first time I handled a lat was because I didn't want it loose in my room (which also happened anyways)... so, I recommend taking your time if you have the choice lol

My aunt lives in Florida... She wants me to visit, so I plan on headin' out there as soon as I can to see what it's like. *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *the first time I handled a dubia, it was because I didn't want it loose in a car (which happened anyways lol) and the first time I handled a lat was because I didn't want it loose in my room (which also happened anyways)... so, I recommend taking your time if you have the choice lol
> 
> My aunt lives in Florida... She wants me to visit, so I plan on headin' out there as soon as I can to see what it's like. *


Do you know if either species is pretty invasive or not?

My grandma lives down there. I used to have a ton of family there, hell I was BORN there, but everyone relocated to the crappy midwest.  My family was the first to move, so even thoguh I only lived there a few years we used to go down every year. My grandma has a condo down there she's not using though, and it happens to be in the same city as the collage I'm looking at. So she offered to let me come down and live in the condo. It's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wow, that IS a sweet deal! Lucky you 
I don't think I could live in a condo though lol

I don't know if either species is invasive.. I know dubias need HIGH temperatures to breed, but I don't know about lats. I HOPE not.. because I have an unknown amount of them loose in the damn house :wall:*


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

i know dubias arent invasive and i have heard of rare occasions  on lateralis being invasive


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Wow, that IS a sweet deal! Lucky you
> I don't think I could live in a condo though lol
> 
> I don't know if either species is invasive.. I know dubias need HIGH temperatures to breed, but I don't know about lats. I HOPE not.. because I have an unknown amount of them loose in the damn house :wall:*


Dubias aren't invasive unless about 80 degrees is the normal temps. _Blaberus sp._ tend to be the same way, as I've had a tough time with gettin my colony established. Lats are prolific breeders, and can be invasive in cooler temps. Lobsters seem to be the same way. I would put a 2" Vaseline barrier at the top of whatever you are using to house your colony. I haven't done this yet with my lobsters, even though I probably should.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 12, 2010)

*You guys are Funny....*

My Pulchripes.....likes to climb alot {perch" on vines, etc.}.

She uses branches as much as Cyclosternum sp......

Do "Lobster" roaches freak you guys out too ?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 13, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Do "Lobster" roaches freak you guys out too ?


Considering that I have a colony of those things........no, not really, LOL!!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Considering I hope to have a colony some day... I'm with Steve, no.. not really! lol *


----------



## Adversary (Jan 14, 2010)

Teal said:


> *the first time I handled a dubia, it was because I didn't want it loose in a car (which happened anyways lol) and the first time I handled a lat was because I didn't want it loose in my room (which also happened anyways)... so, I recommend taking your time if you have the choice lol
> 
> My aunt lives in Florida... She wants me to visit, so I plan on headin' out there as soon as I can to see what it's like. *


I still haven't found that roach. :?


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oops!*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 20, 2010)

*A Couple New Ones*

Wow!!! I think I might be getting better with this photography thing. Starting to get the images how I see them, plus some additional extras due to lighting and the flash.

*This has got to be my fave pic of this one.....*
_G. pulchripes_ munching a lobstertail:






Taken before feeding......My camera-shy _L. parahybana:_






As always, Thanks for Viewing!!!!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2010)

*I am really starting to like G. pulchripes!

Great shots  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 26, 2010)

*A New Enclosure for a Long-Expected New Arrival*

Wowie-zowie!!!!! I've been waiting for this for quite some time, and finally got the chance to do it!!!!!

Fun little weekend project: Get a new arrival, and build an enclosure. The kids were a big help too....they found the rocks to make a hide and decorate the enclosure with, found a climbing branch, and helped me put it all together!!!!!

This is a unique enclosure, as it is an individual-care setup. With this species, high-heat and high-humidity are of the order, so I created an enclosure with a false-bottom.

*Here's all the fixins:*






*....And here's the final product:*




















*Here's the hide:*






*Waterdish......*






*....And under the waterdish.....

The Drain to the False-Bottom:*















The new arrival is doing just fine in the new setup. Due to how heavy this behemoth is, I've nicknamed this enclosure creation, *"The Herniator!!!!!"* It seriously took two people to move that SOB into my room, LOL!!!!!   

Dying to know what I put in that??????

You're gonna have to wait for the video!!!!! ;P


----------



## Redneck (Jan 26, 2010)

Dang good job on that enclosure!! "The Herniator"!! HaHa!! Thats a great name for it..  When are we going to get to see the video of what you have in that massive enclosure?? 

I am going to guess T. blondi?? But I am probably wrong.. LoL!


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Nice enclosure!

Nah, I'm not really interested in seeing what's in there.. thanks though 


*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 27, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dang good job on that enclosure!! "The Herniator"!! HaHa!! Thats a great name for it..  When are we going to get to see the video of what you have in that massive enclosure??
> 
> I am going to guess T. blondi?? But I am probably wrong.. LoL!


Thanks Tommy!!! It's not as massive as you think, when you consider that I keep my Rosehair in a same size (10-gallon) setup.

The stupid thing must weigh at least 70 pounds.....You got the tank (10-gallon) with 25 lbs of gravel, two bricks of Eco Earth, another 20 lbs of slate and wood, and finally, about 2 gallons of water (adding another 17.5 lbs)....not to mention the water still contained in the substrate, LOL!!!!

The video will hopefully be up this week, along with a tour of my inverts.



Teal said:


> *Nice enclosure!
> 
> Nah, I'm not really interested in seeing what's in there.. thanks though
> 
> ...


Well fine, be a facetious PITA.....I'm sure you have a pretty good guess as to what's in there already, LOL!!! ;P

Oh, and thanks!!! The kids and I had alot of fun building it.......I'm sure their mother is pretty hackneyed of hearing about it by now.


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Well fine, be a facetious PITA.....


*

Only for you  *



> I'm sure you have a pretty good guess as to what's in there already, LOL!!! ;P






> Oh, and thanks!!! The kids and I had alot of fun building it.......I'm sure their mother is pretty hackneyed of hearing about it by now.


*

 Gotta love fun things that piss off the baby's mama too! *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 27, 2010)

Fantastic enclosure!!! So whens this video going to be posted huh?

huh?

huh? 

you planning on keepin' us in the dark forever?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 28, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Fantastic enclosure!!! So whens this video going to be posted huh?
> 
> huh?
> 
> ...


The video will be up Friday.......you don't think I would leave you all in the dark like that, lol.


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> The video will be up Friday.......you don't think I would leave you all in the dark like that, lol.


*

Accctually...



*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea Steve we was all starting to wonder! Make us wait all the way till Friday.. You know thats not nice! LoL!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 30, 2010)

*Scorps!!!!!*

Well, it was worth the wait, now wasn't it????


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*Awesome shots! Love that last one.. too cool! 

Congrats on the new additions  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jairi...that last shot was taken under blacklight. Those kind of shots are very difficult to get, as you have to have the right conditions: 
1) A scorp that's actually out
2) A scorp that's actually out and holding still
3) A camera that allows you to screw around with the shutter speed to compensate for having no flash

They don't always turn out well either:






(Compare to pic on last page......)

Here's a couple more natural-light shots for you, though:

*BACK OFF!!!!!!!*


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*Whoever said emps are supposed to be nice... probably didn't meet one LOL 

I never tried blacklighting any of my scorps... but I think I should have... I would have had fun taking pictures of it!*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 30, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Whoever said emps are supposed to be nice... probably didn't meet one LOL
> 
> I never tried blacklighting any of my scorps... but I think I should have... I would have had fun taking pictures of it!*


Haha!!!! Too true!!!! I've not met a nice one yet. My _Centruroides spp._ was actually nicer to me than these two Emps have been, LOL. I miss him now....12 years later, but I really want another one of those. I know Oregon has a sp. of scorp somewhere.....be nice to go a-hunting and try to get a Pac NW native sp. in my collection.

That would be awesome to see your efforts with that Blacklighting photo shoot!!!! Scorps under UV is soooo amazing!!!!!! The first time I ever saw that, I was in second grade on a field trip to the Oregon Zoo. They had this display, and I was just transfixed....and I really didn't want to be educated about spiders, so I just stayed at that display until the class returned. So, for me, blacklighting my scorps feels like being a kid again.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 31, 2010)

*A Couple More...Couldn't Resist!!!!*

















Not the best blacklight shot, but still cool:


----------



## Redneck (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome shot Steve... I think I am going to try and get a blacklight shot of my Emperor..


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Very cool, Steve! Do you turn off all the regular lights to blacklight them? Must be cool to watch the process! *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 1, 2010)

That is so cool. I am still incredibly jelous! The blacklighting is jsut outrageous.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Awesome shot Steve... I think I am going to try and get a blacklight shot of my Emperor..


You definately should try that. That would be awesome to see Tommy!!!! I'd definately suggest reading the article on photographing scorps under blacklight before doing it, though. Don't be like me and beat your head against a wall, only to read the article after figuring out how to do it on your own, LOL!!!!



Teal said:


> *Very cool, Steve! Do you turn off all the regular lights to blacklight them? Must be cool to watch the process! *


Yes, all lights are completely off. That way, no extreneous light is present to overexpose the shot, or compromise the scorp's flourescence. Don't know how exciting the process is to watch......setting up the shot, getting the correct exposure and light balance, making sure there are no light streaks off the glass, etc. But let me tell you; after all that, 8 seconds is a long time to hold your breath in hopes that the scorp doesn't move while the shutter is open!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 1, 2010)

Ariel said:


> That is so cool. I am still incredibly jelous! The blacklighting is jsut outrageous.


Thanks!!!! Isn't it awesome??? Aside from the flourescence, they display some interesting behaviors too.....most peculiar creatures. :?


----------



## Ariel (Feb 1, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Thanks!!!! Isn't it awesome??? Aside from the flourescence, they display some interesting behaviors too.....most peculiar creatures. :?


Thats cool, I remember reading one of  your other posts about their beahvior, seemed pretty interesting. Makes me want some even more!


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Yes, all lights are completely off. That way, no extreneous light is present to overexpose the shot, or compromise the scorp's flourescence. Don't know how exciting the process is to watch......setting up the shot, getting the correct exposure and light balance, making sure there are no light streaks off the glass, etc. But let me tell you; after all that, 8 seconds is a long time to hold your breath in hopes that the scorp doesn't move while the shutter is open!!!


*

I want a live demo next time I am up there! lol It sounds exciting to me.. but then, I am easily amused sometimes lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 1, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Thats cool, I remember reading one of  your other posts about their beahvior, seemed pretty interesting. Makes me want some even more!


Well, you'll be out of your folks' place soon enough....I wholeheartedly encourage a small communal of Emps!!!!!



Teal said:


> *
> 
> I want a live demo next time I am up there! lol It sounds exciting to me.. but then, I am easily amused sometimes lol *


As you wish......LOL!!!


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Maybe I should have said...

May I please have a live demo next time I'm up?

LOL though "I want" is still subjective to a "Sure, you can have.." or "No!" LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 11, 2010)

*All About Roaches and a Couple Good Friends!!!!!!!!!!*

After pulling my hair out trying to get some decent roach pics, I finally got some good ones!!!! These things just won't sit still, so I called in my good friend Binka to help wrangle a few roaches for pictures. She asked that I give her credit if I posted these......a wise move to do so considering her boyfriend is my best-friend, bass player, and would kick my ass if I didn't, LOL!!!! 

This is honestly one aspect of the hobby that took me by surprise.....a feeder that doubles as a pet!!!!


*Lobstertails* (My favorite pic from this session!!!)







*Hybrids*






















*Dubias*


























This is Binka: Her and Eryck have been friends of mine for a long time. They've been my biggest support since I started this hobby......however, Binka is afraid of spiders!!!! She's made an honest effort to get over it, and has handled quite a few of my Ts, albeit after some lengthy encouragement, LOL.

But she has a special affinity for my roaches:
(Holding a Male Hybrid)






(Holding Female & Male Hybrids)









After my Jezebel and OBT died acouple weeks back, the two of them went up to the store, and brought back:







They went through the whole bag to find me a replacement OBT, and versi.......







Biting the bitey-thing







Many thanks to Binka for helping me wrangle the Roaches during the photo shoot!!!






As always, Thanks for Viewing!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome pics. Roaches are seeming more and more cool to me.


----------



## Teal (Feb 11, 2010)

*I am SO in love with your hybrids! They are gorgeous!

and the Lobstertail is too darn cute!

Yup, I need me some of em both  lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Awesome pics. Roaches are seeming more and more cool to me.


Thanks!!! That's sweet you're liking the idea of roaches!!! Roaches really grew on me......not even half the hassle of crickets, not to mention half the stench. They're cute, fun to play with, and a few hundred roaches goes a long way toward feeding a modest collection for a good while.





Teal said:


> *I am SO in love with your hybrids! They are gorgeous!
> 
> and the Lobstertail is too darn cute!
> 
> Yup, I need me some of em both  lol *


Don't worry...I'll hook you up with some. Those Hybrids are going to be a minute, though. Been raising this colony from the ground up, so it might be about 3-6 months before the next generation provides me with adults. Whenever I can count 50 breeding adults just pay me shipping, and I'll send you a starter colony.

The Lobs look adorable, but they can be a bit of a pain to deal with. Although, they are beautiful!!!! I want a tat of the Lobstertail's carapace patterns.......


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Awesome  I can wait! lol 
Pay shipping? Aww shucks, I was hoping I could just come pick them up 

The pattern on the Lobstertail carapace is amazing  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Awesome  I can wait! lol
> Pay shipping? Aww shucks, I was hoping I could just come pick them up
> 
> The pattern on the Lobstertail carapace is amazing  *


I have no problems letting some Lobs go with you whenever you come to visit P-town. Maybe I'll return the favor and drive the Hybrids down when they're ready....should be mobile again here pretty soon, anyways. 

Isn't it sick???? Those little buggers will surprise the hell out of you!!!!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude.. Where did you find gummy tarantulas? Great shots with the roaches.. Almost makes me want some as pets.. "Almost!"


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dude.. Where did you find gummy tarantulas? Great shots with the roaches.. Almost makes me want some as pets.. "Almost!"


Don't know where they got 'em.......I was pretty down in the dumps after Jezebel died, so when they brought those things home to lift my spirits, I appreciated the sentiment more than I was concerned about where they were purchased, LOL!!!

You should consider a pet roach......uhhh.....colony..... 
Seriously fun!!!! Especially if you get a harder-to-breed species like these Hybrids.......temps have to be _regularly_ above 85 to get them to breed, and they only have about 10-20 babies at a time. Until you get a sizable amount of breeding adults and nymphs going, the babies will not have enough frass to go around. Basically, you're guaranteed to lose about half or more of each brood from each female you have for a while if you're starting from only a few breeding pairs.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

*Some More T Pics*

Here's possibly the *BEST* photo of Lilith yet!!!!!!!










Se7en taking a drink........Face-first, and Ker-Plunk!!!!









Desirae finally showed herself postmolt.....though not as much of her as I would have liked to have seen......


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Oooh.. so that is what an S. cal looks like! LOL

Lilith's feet are too cute  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Oooh.. so that is what an S. cal looks like! LOL
> 
> Lilith's feet are too cute  *


Yes...that is what an S. cal looks like......right before I tried to snag that mangled roach out of her enclosure. 


I assume you meant Desirae's feet were cute, but Lilith has cute toes too, LOL!!! 


Speaking of my Desi-girl.......she came out for a second tonight:






Not the best pic in the world, but I'm not complaining........just happy to see her all bright and new!!!!


----------



## Teal (Feb 13, 2010)

*Ooops, yeah.. names aren't my strong point most times (and I love the name Lilith LOL it was a nickname of mine for yeeeeears)

Desirae is gorgeous! Mannn I can't wait for mine to be that big! *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 13, 2010)

Great shot Steve.. I cant for my S. cals to get big like that.. Now I cant wait to get a P. cambridgei!! Desi is gorgeous!!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 13, 2010)

*The Dark Ages 415 AD to 1400 AD*

Nothing really significant was "Learned" {evolved} during this time.

We wanna Learn about what's in there!

HEY! Who turned out the Lights? They are Black, and my Scorps are Green

And I feel different colors :8o {sicky} - Jason


----------



## Ariel (Feb 13, 2010)

Lilith is adorable!!!
And Desirae is looking good! Awesome shots. :clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Ooops, yeah.. names aren't my strong point most times (and I love the name Lilith LOL it was a nickname of mine for yeeeeears)
> 
> Desirae is gorgeous! Mannn I can't wait for mine to be that big! *


LOL.....the good thing about modest collections is that it's easier to remember all their names. I'm sure that you and Lil will get along just fine. Why don't you give her a big hug when you meet her??? ;P

Hopefully your _P. cambridgei_ will be alot less spirited than mine......although it might not be as fun, LOL!!! 




Redneck said:


> Great shot Steve.. I cant for my S. cals to get big like that.. Now I cant wait to get a P. cambridgei!! Desi is gorgeous!!


Thanks Tommy!!! If you knew what Lilith is like right now, I'm sure you'd rethink the S. cal size issue. I much preferred her about 1.5" ago, LOL!!!! 

_P. cambridgei_ is great!!! I didn't think they would be this striking.....the beauty of this species is so subtle, but right in your face at the same time!!!





sharpfang said:


> Nothing really significant was "Learned" {evolved} during this time.
> 
> We wanna Learn about what's in there!
> 
> ...


That was a clever post Jason!!!! Way cool...... I must admit that up until now I had a hard time understanding your posting style. Do you always post in prose??? (I really liked your using the Reason for Edit box to stash away the last line of the post. )



Ariel said:


> Lilith is adorable!!!
> And Desirae is looking good! Awesome shots. :clap:



Thanks!!!! Lil is so fuzzy-cute you just want to snuggle her.....until you remember that she is an S. cal. Thank god for tank labels!!!! 

Wasn't too hapy with that last shot of Desi......but patience pays out. Not too happy with this one either (with my _C. fasciatum_ tank in the background, LOL), but it's leaps and bounds over the last one.


*One more of Ms. Crabby Ding-Dongs:*


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 13, 2010)

*I guess So, Xsyorra*

My wife says "Quips".....

People TEXT everyday, w/ abv. and such......It has been brought to my attn. that many AB members have a hard-time decyphering my posts - Figures.

I'd rather NOT be a "Ro-Bot" conversationalist  

I am Not your everyday Cat 

I wish that I was Savier w/ computers......Have been a technology rebel.
Going to school to learn now....Rather than "High"-school days 

I greatly enjoy your posts and pics! Many other interesting creative people
here also.......I notice I like many of the peeps you do. Thanx 4 sharing, and I hope to converse more in the future. Good job :clap:

- Jason


----------



## Roski (Feb 13, 2010)

xsyorra said:


>


Alright, alright, I know she isn't stuck or anything, but stare at this picture long enough and the only thing that runs through my mind: 
"Guys... little help?"

Other than that, what a tease  Glad she came out for you the second night!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 21, 2010)

*Updated smithi Pics, Feeding Pics, B. sp. "Hybrids", and my New Female versicolor*

*Jasmine:*















*Sakura:*








*Se7en:* NomNomNom.........







*Kira:* NomNomNom with two Lobs in the face!!!!!







*Blaberus sp. "Hybrid" Female:* (Look at that "Spooky-Face" pattern on her Pronotum!!!!!)



















*Strangely-Colored Nymph I Found in my Dubia Colony:* 









As always: "Thanks for Viewing!!!"


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2010)

*Great shots! Sakura is beautiful 

I have a few dubia that look like that, too.. strange! *


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha, Desirae's pic would make a good "Just Hang In There!" motivational pic.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 22, 2010)

Sakura is stunning man.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 22, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Sakura is beautiful
> 
> I have a few dubia that look like that, too.. strange! *


Thanks!!! Beauty is an understatement.......you should see her in person!!!!

Wondering if maybe that nymph might be freshly molted, or maybe a discoid. What's weird is that I've found Hybrid nymphs in the dubia container, and dubia nymphs in my Hybrd colony. The only colony neither species have appeared in is my Lobstertail colony. However, I've found Lobs in both the dubia AND Hybrid colonies........:?



ZergFront said:


> Haha, Desirae's pic would make a good "Just Hang In There!" motivational pic.


Awesome!!! 



Mvskokee said:


> Sakura is stunning man.


Thanks!!! First time I laid eyes on her, she had me wrapped around her little palps!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 22, 2010)

Sakura is just gorgeous, so is Jasmine! Great shots, as always.


----------



## Rregl (Feb 22, 2010)

What's weird is that I've found Hybrid nymphs in the dubia container, and dubia nymphs in my Hybrd colony. The only colony neither species have appeared in is my Lobstertail colony. However, I've found Lobs in both the dubia AND Hybrid colonies........:?



I think I recall reading somewhere that the lobsters are aggressive to other roaches..    I am not sure where this info came from, I do keep a colony of lobsters for feeders and i'm sure it was while doing research for them!   That could be why??  
      Great Pics!!!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 23, 2010)

Great shots Steve! I cant wait until Rio starts looking like Se7en.. And WOW!! Sakura is amazing! :drool: I cant wait until mine get to looking that gorgeous..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 23, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Sakura is just gorgeous, so is Jasmine! Great shots, as always.


Thank you!!! Sakura is singlehandedly one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Such a dazzling array of color!!!!

To get that second pic, I put that camera practically right up into Jasmine's grill. Glad I did, because the flash just made her colors go: 



Rregl said:


> I think I recall reading somewhere that the lobsters are aggressive to other roaches..    I am not sure where this info came from, I do keep a colony of lobsters for feeders and i'm sure it was while doing research for them!   That could be why??
> Great Pics!!!


Thanks!!! Good to know about the defensiveness. I've not found any traces of carcasses from the other two species in my Lob enclosure.....not sure what's going on, or how these roaches seem to phase through space, LOL!!! I'll find an occasional Lob around the house (as to be expected), but never any dubia or Hybrids. Those two just end up in each other's containers.....



Redneck said:


> Great shots Steve! I cant wait until Rio starts looking like Se7en.. And WOW!! Sakura is amazing! :drool: I cant wait until mine get to looking that gorgeous..


Thanks Tommy!!! Se7en is a cutie.....and on my lap ATM, LOL. Hair-kicking demoness, though.....I can honestly say that I prefer her bite!!! 

I still stand slackjawed when I stare at Sakura.....which is quite frequently, LOL!!!!


In her new home:







A couple more Scorp pics (she is either gravid, or tremendously fat):








Blacklight Take One (crap):







Blacklight Take Two (almost a good shot......then my batteries die :evil: ):


----------



## Ariel (Feb 23, 2010)

oh wow! If she's gravid you gotta send me some when she pops, y'hear? .....

...

...

my dad doesn't have to know. 

anyhoo, great shot of Sakura, she looks great. And I don't know why you think that backlight pic looks like crap, looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 23, 2010)

Ariel said:


> oh wow! If she's gravid you gotta send me some when she pops, y'hear? .....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you'll get some Emps. Fortunately their broods are pretty small, and they're fully communal. Since I'll be hanging on to most of the scorplings for the uber-commune, I wouldn't have a problem being able to hold on to a couple til you move. Oh, I'll be going collecting this spring / early summer. Hopefully, I'll be bringing back some _U. mordax_ from my naitive Cascadian forests. Some will be sold, and others bred...


Look at both shots closely. I forgot to wipe off the glass, so there is a speck of dust flourescing directly over the scorp. Neither shot had the lighting right in order to capture the details correctly either....so they were ok to post up, but not good enough to waste any time in Photoshop.


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2010)

*Well, I don't have any other roaches.. unless it's a lat/dubia hybrid LOL
I'll have to get some pictures of mine.. because it's been the same colour since it was smaller, even when it's not freshly molted. *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (May 9, 2010)

*A MUCH-NEEDED Update to my Pic Thread!!!!!!!*

Ok, ok.......y'all win!!!! I know I don't post much these days. So, here are some of the best recent pics I have taken:

------*New Invert Pics:*------

*Eva*






*C. fasciatum Male*






*New Rosehair (possibly male)*






*"Fatty Ding-Dongs" My 3" LP Baby*






*Jasmine and Fatty*






*Blaberus sp. "Hybrid"*






*Hybrid in Mid-Flight!!!!!*






------*Friends and Bugs:*------

*Binka Playing With a Hybrid*






*Katrina Playing With Jasmine*


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2010)

YAY! You've updated your thread. it's great to see new pictures from you! Eva is looking gorgeous! That hybrid in flight picture rocks! 

Hey, I don't suppose Desirae has molted recently or is going to soon? River molted this morning.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (May 9, 2010)

Ariel said:


> YAY! You've updated your thread. it's great to see new pictures from you! Eva is looking gorgeous! That hybrid in flight picture rocks!
> 
> Hey, I don't suppose Desirae has molted recently or is going to soon? River molted this morning.


Thanks!!!! 

Psalmo-Twin Powers Unite!!!! Desirae is in HEAVY premolt.....haven't seen her in two weeks!!!!! Now that you said that River molted, I just checked on my Desi. No molt yet. Congrats on River's molt, though!!!!!


----------



## Redneck (May 9, 2010)

Great shots Steve! That hybrid in flight is awesome! LoL..


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Psalmo-Twin Powers Unite!!!! Desirae is in HEAVY premolt.....haven't seen her in two weeks!!!!! Now that you said that River molted, I just checked on my Desi. No molt yet. Congrats on River's molt, though!!!!!


LOL she'll probably molt anyday now! River is huge! I can't wait to measure her, her exo measured 5" relaxed. As soon as she hardens up and I get her into an adult enclosure I'm going to be looking for a male.


----------



## super-pede (May 10, 2010)

You gotta get some pedes up in that collection! Maybe we should nag on Thuyn at RCR to get some?


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Yay for new pictures! Great shots 

I love your roaches! I can't wait to play with them when I am up that direction lol *


----------

